# THE HORROR, THE HORROR.....



## AWP (Jan 14, 2019)

I WATCHED A SNAIL CRAWL ALONG A STRAIGHT RAZOR!!!! THAT'S YOU THIS MONDAY!!!! CRAWLING, SLITHERING, ALONG THE EDGE OF A STRAIGHT RAZOR... AND SURVIVING!!!!!! BE HARD TODAY, LIKE A 15 YO WATCHING SKINEMAX!!!!!! YOUR WEEKEND'S GONE LIKE AN HVT ON A JSOC KILL/ CAPTURE LIST, BUT NO BLACK SITE FOR YOU!!!!! NO!!!!! YOU'RE GONNA' CRUSH THIS BECAUSE YOU'RE BETTER THAN A DAY OF THE WEEK...OR IS IT YOUR DAY OF THE *WEAK*? YOU NEED SOME WATERBOARDING!!!!! GET YOUR SHIT RIGHT OR GET YOUR SHIT PUSHED IN!!!!! MONDAY'S A BITCH AND SO ARE YOU IF YOU LET IT WIN!!!!

YOU CAN'T WIN, MONDAY!!!!!!!! IF YOU STRIKE ME DOWN, I SHALL BECOME MORE POWERFUL THAN YOU CAN POSSIBLY IMAGINE!!!!!!!!!!! I!!!! AM!!! YOUR!!!! FATHER!!!!!!

NOW GET OUT THERE AND MAKE YOUR PRESENCE KNOWN LIKE A BLUE WAFFLE AT AN ORGY!!!!! I LOVE THE SMELL OF MONDAY IN THE MORNING, IT SMELLS LIKE VICTORY!!!!!! AND BOOZE!!!! AND PIZZA!!!! AND... AND... THE POINT IS,

THIS IS THE WAY THE POST ENDS
THIS IS THE WAY THE POST ENDS
THIS IS THE WAY THE POST ENDS
NOT WITH A WHIMPER, BUT A BANG!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 14, 2019)

Why aren't you in the Run 100 group?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Gunz (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## AWP (Jan 14, 2019)

I just love that stupid-ass "love" icon. I'm going to drop that on everything, because when I think of Special Operations I think of a two-heart-eyed emoji... Are You There, God? It's Me, Margaret.

@ShadowSpear Best. Emjoi. EVAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 14, 2019)

AWP said:


> think of a two-heart-eyed emoji


I just wish it wore a beret!


----------



## AWP (Jan 14, 2019)

MAKE 😍😍😍🥰🥰🥰😍😍😍 GREAT AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ooh-Rah said:


> I just wish it wore a beret!



IT WEARS A COVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## x SF med (Jan 14, 2019)

🤔


----------



## Grunt (Jan 14, 2019)

I think it's cool...we get to start speaking in "emojiglyphics" on a MONDAY of all days....

This makes me very happy.....🥰


----------



## Box (Jan 14, 2019)

Ah yes - MONDAY - the horror.  We train American men and women to drop fire on people – but then MONDAY won’t let them paint “fuck” on the side of the airplane because of the vulgarity…
…the horror

I remember when I was with Special Forces...
…it seems a thousand centuries ago.  We went into a camp to schedule some meetings.  We left the camp after we had handed everyone on the staff a slide deck, and this old man came running after us and he was crying. We went back to the village and MONDAY had come and hacked off every single arm that was holding a slide deck. There they were in a pile. A pile of little arms. And I remember...
...I cried, I wept like some grandmother. I wanted to tear my teeth out; I didn't know what I wanted to do!


----------



## Cookie_ (Jan 14, 2019)

AWP said:


> BE HARD TODAY, LIKE A 15 YO WATCHING SKINEMAX!!!!!!


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## AWP (Jan 14, 2019)

Box said:


> We left the camp after we had handed everyone on the staff a slide deck,



I have to go in tomorrow at 0500L (as you know in the military this means 0430) to watch another contractor move one network cable to another switch.

Thinking of a arms with slide decks lopped off and discarded into piles is better than any coffee I can brew in the next 6 hours.


----------



## Box (Jan 14, 2019)

You know...
Dealing with contractors dredges up all kinds of painful memories.  When I was a contractor, I wanted to be a DoD Civilian; when I was there, all I could think of was getting back into active duty. I've been here all morning; dealing with MONDAY - getting softer.
Every minute I sit at this desk, I get weaker, and every minute a Contractor squats in the bush, he gets stronger. Each time I look around, MONDAY moves in a little tighter.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 14, 2019)

*How Monday’s make me feel!*
(I winced at the 1:20 mark)


----------



## Kaldak (Jan 14, 2019)

I saw that @Ooh-Rah , and at times I wasn't sure if it's gymnastics or a strip club application.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 14, 2019)

What the hell. Are these farts?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 14, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> What the hell. Are these farts?


GAS!  GAS!  GAS!


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 14, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> *How Monday’s make me feel!*
> (I winced at the 1:20 mark)


That was so dope I'm gonna watch it again.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 14, 2019)

First day back to work in nearly a month.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 14, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> *How Monday’s make me feel!*
> (I winced at the 1:20 mark)



Shake dat ass for me.


----------



## CQB (Jan 14, 2019)

Well for me, that was yesterday.


----------

